# 2 Mbuna Holding



## 01722 (Mar 25, 2018)

I have two Mbunas (yellow lab & demasoni) that have both been holding for 10 days, maybe more. I think they started holding at most a few days apart from each other. They are currently in a very busy 60g tank. I've never stripped a fish before and I don't really want to try yet- especially with the demasoni as it is very small. Would there be a problem moving both of them to a 29g to themselves until they release the fry? If this would be alright, how soon should I move the mothers back into the main tank after the fry are released? From what I've read it's good to give them some time to gain strength again after not eating for 3 weeks. I'd like to avoid the mothers eating the fry but the health of the mothers is my priority. Any ideas?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Anything is possible, but I would choose one species and return the mother the day after she spits.

If you have an extra tank for the mother to recover (not the fry tank, not the main tank) that would work too.


----------



## 01722 (Mar 25, 2018)

ok I have something I can set up and put her in after she spits. How long do you suggest keeping her separate from the main tank after I move her out of the fry tank?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I always put them right back because a never have a spare tank. Maybe a month?


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

Before I quit trying to save the fry (I swear I'm not evil, just too lazy to properly raise the fry), I just put the mother in a 3 gallon plastic tote with some holes drilled on the sides and some hornwort in it. I just put the tote in the tank and tied it to the rim using fishing line. The holes were too small for fry to escape, yet big enough for proper water flow. I saved all two batches of fry using this method. Those fry are now with their parents in the display tank, 2 years later. As soon as I see free swimming fry in the box, I catch the mother, shake out any remaining fry in her mouth, and put her back in the tank.


----------



## 01722 (Mar 25, 2018)

Good idea. $1 for these at the dollar store. Nice size for a small fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't mind keeping newly spit fry in a breeder box or net for 7 days but after that I release them in the fry tank.


----------



## Itsroger (Jan 19, 2020)

I'm guessing that since they're in a community tank that you're not sure who the dad's are, it so no need to keep them seperated. I'd put them both in a maternity tank and check them often. When one spits, make sure they're all out and remove the mother. Now watch closely and when the other one spits remove her immediately because she might eat the others fry.
Better yet, get one of the breeders nets (available at Wal-Mart for three bucks or so) that hang inside the tank and put the second one in it until she spits then just dump the fry together and return her to the main tank.


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

I do remove the fry from the box and put them in a fry rearing tank after they are spit. Forgot to mention that


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Itsroger said:


> I'm guessing that since they're in a community tank that you're not sure who the dad's are, it so no need to keep them seperated. I'd put them both in a maternity tank and check them often. When one spits, make sure they're all out and remove the mother. Now watch closely and when the other one spits remove her immediately because she might eat the others fry.
> Better yet, get one of the breeders nets (available at Wal-Mart for three bucks or so) that hang inside the tank and put the second one in it until she spits then just dump the fry together and return her to the main tank.


If the fry are not spit and/or stripped at the same time, you may find that the older fry kill the newly spit fry.


----------



## 01722 (Mar 25, 2018)

I stripped the second fish. The fry are about a week apart. I've got the mothers together in an isolation tank and the two fry groups are separated from each other in breeder boxes I made. I'll put the mothers back in the main tank in a couple weeks and release the fry together in the isolation tank then. The Demasoni female probably had 4 sets of fry back to back and looks like she needs to gain some strength. Almost a week for her and she is already looking a lot better... The breeder box for the older fry is pretty large so I feel good about leaving them in it a while longer.


----------



## 01722 (Mar 25, 2018)

A few Demasoni in the larger box and a bunch of yellow labs I got yesterday. The isolation tank here is a 29g.


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

01722 said:


> A few Demasoni in the larger box and a bunch of yellow labs I got yesterday. The isolation tank here is a 29g.


Congrats on the fry! They are adorable, aren't they. When you do unseparate them, be sure to keep them well fed. This may reduce the chance of the older fry predating on the newer ones. I fed my fry crushed flakes, crushed, soaked pellets, the occasional BBS, and seaweed.


----------

